# Calvin Legacy edition of Geneva Bible for $28.96!!



## VilnaGaon (Jul 1, 2009)

1599 Geneva Bible Calvin Legacy Editionhttp://http://www.reformationbookstore.com/1599genevabible-calvinlegacyedition.aspx
The Calvin Legacy edition of the Geneva Bible published by Tolle Lege is one of the most beautiful Bibles I have in my collection. Leather covered boards, Embossed in Gold in the front with a Crest and in Gold in the back with a profile of Calvin. Print size is same as the other standard Geneva Bibles from Tolle Lege, If like me, you love a well bound Bible, buy this. You will not regret it, especially at $28.96!!


----------



## charliejunfan (Jul 1, 2009)

I just bought one!!!! EXCITING!!!!!!!!


----------



## walkwithgod (Jul 2, 2009)

*review in AMAZON.COM*

Beware! I read a review in AMAZON.COM that there are some binding problems. That may be why it is on sale.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Jul 2, 2009)

walkwithgod said:


> Beware! I read a review in AMAZON.COM that there are some binding problems. That may be why it is on sale.


 
I use my Calvin legacy edition every day. It is my main bible. I bought it when it first came out last year, so that is not very long. But I see no imminent signs of binding failures. I have a leather Tolle lege Geneva Bible which I bought when it first came out a few years ago. The Bindings have not failed on that either. Like all books it depends on how one uses them. I have seen too many bibles used very roughly, no wonder the bindings go.


----------



## E Nomine (Jul 2, 2009)

My Calvin Legacy GB started to split from the cover after a few months of frequent, but gentle use. I could have repaired it with some tape or glue, but decided, instead, to have it rebound in a plain leather cover. The original cover was attractive, but I'm happy with an understated, flexbile binding. 

I absolutely love this Bible--it's my primary daily reader, too 

$29 is GREAT deal!


----------



## baron (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you just ordered a copy.

Can anyone tell me the difference between the 1560 and the 1599 editions?


----------



## Houchens (Jul 3, 2009)

Just ordered one myself, about three days ago...awaiting the arrival!


----------



## bookslover (Jul 4, 2009)

baron said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between the 1560 and the 1599 editions?



39 years.


----------



## Southern Twang (Jul 4, 2009)

I should be getting my copy this week! Can't wait to switch from my Scofield Reference Bible to the Geneva


----------



## VilnaGaon (Jul 5, 2009)

baron said:


> Thank you just ordered a copy.
> 
> Can anyone tell me the difference between the 1560 and the 1599 editions?



The Notes in the NT are expanded in the 1599 edition. The 1599 also has the commentary on Revelation by the Great Reformed Scholar Franciscus Junius.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jul 13, 2009)

I oredered mine on Saturday. I cant wait. How long did it take to arrive with y`all?


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jul 13, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> I oredered mine on Saturday. I cant wait. How long did it take to arrive with y`all?




About 12 days to California.

It is handsome, but what has us concerned, are the light-weight pages. Tissue thin. And warning: print is small for anyone who might have eyesight problems.

Interesting historical notes are included in the publication, plus a C.D.

Well worth the price, even though it will require conscientious handling.


----------



## Claudiu (Jul 13, 2009)

Southern Twang said:


> I should be getting my copy this week! Can't wait to switch from my Scofield Reference Bible to the Geneva



Scofield...oh no. 
The Geneva sounds like a move in a better direction.


----------



## caddy (Jul 13, 2009)

bookslover said:


> baron said:
> 
> 
> > can anyone tell me the difference between the 1560 and the 1599 editions?
> ...



lol


----------

